# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  أحكام المفقود في الشريعة الإسلامية

## dyadak

الملخص         تهدف هذه الدراسة إلى البحث في (أحكام المفقود في الشريعة الإسلامية)، وقد مهدت لهذا الموضوع بتعريف المفقود ومقارنته بالغائب وأنواع الفقد وما يتعلق بكل نوع من هذه الأنواع من أحكام.
        ثم تطرقت بعد ذلك إلى الأحكام المتعلقة بزوجة المفقود، من المدة التي تنظرها هذه الزوجة وأقوال الفقهاء في ذلك، ومتى يحق لهذه الزوجة طلب الفرقة بسبب فقدان الزوج أو غيبته، ونوع هذه الفرقة مع مقارنة ذلك بما عليه العمل في المحاكم الشرعية وقانون الأحوال الشخصية الأردني.
        ثم بينت في هذه الدراسة الأحكام المتعلقة بأموال المفقود وكيفية إدارتها، والنفقات الواجبة عليه في إثناء فقده، وفي الوقت الذي توزع فيه هذه الأموال على الورثة ومتى يعتب هذا المفقود ميتاً حتى تترتب عليه أحكام الأموات من قسمةٍ لتركته وحل زوجته للأزواج وغير ذلك من أحكام.
        ثم تحدثت هذه الدراسة عن إرث هذا المفقود من غيره في حال موت من يرثه هذا المفقد في أثناء فقده.
        وفي الختام عرجت على مسألة ظهور هذا المفقود حياً بعد أن حكم القضاء عليه بالموت. وما يترتب على ذلك من أحكام في زوجته سواء كانت قد تزوجت ودخل بها زوجها أم أنها بقيت بدون زواج، وفي أمواله وما بقي منها على حاله وما أنفق منها أو بيع أو تُصرف به بناءً على حكم القضاء بموته وهل يعود على من تصرف بهذا المال بقيمة ما أنفق. 


* النص الكامل

الملخص 

        تهدف هذه الدراسة إلى البحث في (أحكام المفقود في الشريعة الإسلامية)، وقد مهدت لهذا الموضوع بتعريف المفقود ومقارنته بالغائب وأنواع الفقد وما يتعلق بكل نوع من هذه الأنواع من أحكام.
        ثم تطرقت بعد ذلك إلى الأحكام المتعلقة بزوجة المفقود، من المدة التي تنظرها هذه الزوجة وأقوال الفقهاء في ذلك، ومتى يحق لهذه الزوجة طلب الفرقة بسبب فقدان الزوج أو غيبته، ونوع هذه الفرقة مع مقارنة ذلك بما عليه العمل في المحاكم الشرعية وقانون الأحوال الشخصية الأردني.
        ثم بينت في هذه الدراسة الأحكام المتعلقة بأموال المفقود وكيفية إدارتها، والنفقات الواجبة عليه في إثناء فقده، وفي الوقت الذي توزع فيه هذه الأموال على الورثة ومتى يعتب هذا المفقود ميتاً حتى تترتب عليه أحكام الأموات من قسمةٍ لتركته وحل زوجته للأزواج وغير ذلك من أحكام.
        ثم تحدثت هذه الدراسة عن إرث هذا المفقود من غيره في حال موت من يرثه هذا المفقد في أثناء فقده.
        وفي الختام عرجت على مسألة ظهور هذا المفقود حياً بعد أن حكم القضاء عليه بالموت. وما يترتب على ذلك من أحكام في زوجته سواء كانت قد تزوجت ودخل بها زوجها أم أنها بقيت بدون زواج، وفي أمواله وما بقي منها على حاله وما أنفق منها أو بيع أو تُصرف به بناءً على حكم القضاء بموته وهل يعود على من تصرف بهذا المال بقيمة ما أنفق. 


 النص الكامل

http://www.najah.edu/modules/graduat...=2&id=338&l=ar
*

----------

